# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJTAG Ver 1.72 Added more ZTE phones

## Shamseldeen Victory

*GPGJTAG Ver 1.72 Added more ZTE phones!!!* *GPGJTAG Ver 1.72 released and more ZTE phones added!  
For More Information: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Supported Models List الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR, 
BEHBOODI*

----------

